# The Woods Expedition 3: Dollhouse of Horrors



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 19, 2019)

Good afternoon and thank you for receiving me on this cold day! I'm relieved to be indoors after a journey and a long night spent in a hole-filled tent on the way here. It feels as if the road to your town is harder and harder to travel with every visit, but I've made it in one piece and, despite my current state of weariness, am excited to share an opportunity with you all. Based on the information I've already received from many of you, I understand that my letter arrived a day before I did. I knew it would be important to start as soon as possible, and your findings will be useful in planning our next expedition into The Woods.






After the previous expedition I led two years ago, I did not expect to return for another. The treasures we earned, along with the multiple alarmingly narrow escapes from danger, inspired me into an early retirement. My life has since been filled with relaxation in place of terror. I have spent this time freeing myself of the horrible memories I gained here. However, I will never forget that, out of my many expeditions throughout the world, it was in _your_ Woods that I endured the most horrifying experiences. *But also an abundance of wealth!* As a person driven by business and the pursuit of bells, as I'm sure many of you share, this is exactly what has brought me back to you today!

Word of our previous exploits started to spread and my reputation as a guide with it. It was from that notoriety that I was approached with a generous offer and hired under contract to find a particular item lost in the very Woods to which I swore to never return. My new employer's daughter, Katie, had gone missing in these Woods four years ago, but was successfully rescued and reunited with her mother. Unfortunately, her favorite doll was left behind! This doll must be so important to her, that her mother sought me out for its retrieval all these years later. That poor child.

What an opportunity this has created for all of us! The mother has instructed me to hire a team of rugged trekkers to make this expedition. You will each be paid 800 bells, with 10% paid upfront. If you are interested, let's get started on planning our trip through The Woods.


*80 Bell Upfront Payment - Click to Accept Contract*​

The information you have discovered for me yesterday was helpful in determining two strong leads about the whereabouts of this missing doll. The first points to a doll you are all calling Wix, while the second one has been called Pierrot. I'm afraid that there has been disagreement among the group over which of these dolls actually belongs to Katie. Instead of letting this argument delay our expedition, we will enter The Woods in search for both! Those of you who believe the doll to be one or the other should focus on luring it out of the Woods. I will be waiting in camp to retrieve whichever doll the majority of you brave adventurers believe to be the correct one. I am still very tired after my overnight journey to your town, and we will need a central base of operations after all. I did say they need to be "lured" because it's been said that these dolls may be *possessed* by spirits, but I promise that has nothing at all to do with the reason why I won't be entering The Woods with you!


In this event, you and the rest of the TBT community get to decide what happens on your expedition to retrieve Katie's doll. Each day until Halloween, two options will be posted in The Woods: one from Wix and one from Pierrot. By sending any amount of your Fear Essence to one or the other, you effectively vote for what happens.

Many of the options you can vote for will unlock small events that will allow you to earn Spirit Tokens. For example, you can decide if you want there to be an event that requires you to be creative, or one that requires you to guess the amount of candy in a jar. You will then be able to buy prizes with the Spirit Tokens you earn from participating in the selected events. The shop is already stocked with some spooky collectibles to spend your tokens on, including three new ones!


​












Strange DollSpirit Candy:
WixSpirit Candy:
Pierrot


On the other hand, some options you can vote for may be to add _even more_ prizes to the shop. It can also be for something completely random to happen on The Bell Tree! You won't know what the choices are until the voting starts, and even then they may not be explained in full detail until after the voting is over. Whether you vote for something that can earn you more Spirit Tokens or for something you think will be more interesting is entirely up to you!

To send your Fear Essence to either account, click the About Me tab under their profile or go to one of their posts. Click their Fear Essence amount and specify how much you would like to transfer to them. The doll with the most Fear Essence at the end of the day will have its option selected and it will be reset for the next vote. Fear Essence can be earned in various ways over the next two weeks and you can choose to spend it every day or save it for another one.

The tables below display the current status of each day and event. Click the number of the day to go to the day's discussion thread in The Woods. Click the vote start date to go to its announcement in this thread.



*Day 
 (Disc.)**Vote Start 
 (Ancmt.)**Wix's Option**F.E.**Pierrot's Option**F.E.*1Oct 19*Event: Haunted Home Designer*1784Event: Pen and Poltergeist11622Oct 19/20Remove tree from TBT's banner288*Turn tree in TBT's banner upside down*8983Oct 20*Event: Phantasmal Forum Fashions*1639Event: Counting Cavities - Round 115744Oct 21*Ban Justin for 1 day*2275Close the forum for 2 hours3315Oct 22*Event: Monster Mash-up*2123Event: Hell's Kitchen12936Oct 23*Anarchy mode*2117Word replacement2637Oct 24Event: Dollywood1734*Event: New Horrorizons*20008Oct 25Prize: Cursed Username881*Rotate past banners*16589Oct 26Event: Candy Factory1909*Event: Counting Cavities - Round 2*290610Oct 27*Event: Caption Crypt*2575Event: Counting Cavities - Round 3245711Oct 28*Prize: Doll Bundle Raffle*2163Prize: Candy Bundle Raffle84112Oct 29*Event: Candy Factory (second chance)*4543Event: Counting Cavities - Round 3 (second chance)148913Oct 30Fear Essence theft276*Stuff rains from sky*161514Oct 31Remove tree from TBT's banner (second chance)5208Word replacement (second chance)5788(Jack) Fear Essence theft (second chance)237(The Last Tree Ghost) Close the forum for 4 hours (second chance)1572

The events that have started so far are:



*Event (Click for Thread)**Type**Start Date**Due Date*

Animal Crossing home and outfit decoratingOct 20 12:00 AM EDTOct 28 2:59 AM EDT
*Closed*

Forum profile decoratingOct 21 10:00 PM EDTOct 24 10:00 PM EDT
*Closed*

Drawing based on predetermined cardsOct 23 10:00 PM EDTOct 31 11:59 PM EDT
*Closed*

Animal Crossing character creationOct 25 10:00 PM EDTNov 1 8:59 PM EDT
*Closed*


Round 2Candy countingOct 27 10:00 PM EDTOct 31 11:59 PM EDT
*Closed*

Caption writingOct 28 10:00 PM EDTOct 31 11:59 PM EDT
*Closed*

Coloring line drawingOct 30 10:00 PM EDTNov 2 8:59 PM EDT
*Closed*

This thread will be updated each day, so check back to see what's happening next.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2019)

I want a strange doll so bad lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 19, 2019)

is it just me or should the strange doll have the classic border too?

regardless though, neat!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

I knew you'd make it !! Thank you for the detailed explanation. 
The Wix candy definitely looks the coolest. 
I wonder though, if there will be hints for which doll is the correct one, and if anything bad will happen if we get it wrong?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

OHH THIS IS Really spooky, and I'm so excited to see what the different votes are going to be each day!! That will make about 2 weeks, cool!
Also.... I need that Strange Doll... it seems quite easy to get it considering the amount of spirit tokens given for the first tasks..


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

This is my first chance to get to meet you, The Woods Expedition Guide. I'm intrigued and a bit nervous all at the same time. I'm loving the Strange Doll & Wix Candy though so I'm looking forward to going into The Woods.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

That Spirit Candy is the most beautiful collectible I've ever seen. 

Also yay, The Woods Expedition Guide is back! Very nice.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

I am loving that Wix Candy, it's gotta be expensive thou since it's top tier. It would fill my spooky lineup perfectly.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2019)

I need that doll *_* Also rip final paper :'D


----------



## Trundle (Oct 19, 2019)

This is like a Choose Your Own Adventure book


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2019)

all of us when the first event is a clown fight


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 19, 2019)

Today's voting thread has been posted in The Woods here with the two options you see below! Today, the voting will be shorter than the subsequent days because the voting will only last until tonight. Going forward, new options will be posted around 10 PM EDT and end on 10 PM EDT the next day when the next one is posted.

*Day 1

Voting starts: October 19, 2019 2:30 PM EDT
Voting end: October 19, 2019 11:59 PM EDT*




Unlock an Animal Crossing (multiple games) event called *Haunted Home Designer* that awards 7 Spirit Tokens for participation, and an additional 4 for selected staff favorites.



To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.





Unlock a writing-based event called* Pen and Poltergeist* that awards 7 Spirit Tokens for participation, and an additional 4 for selected staff favorites.



To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 19, 2019)

So maybe me waiting to make a candy set this year was a bad idea hahaha.
Might be tough but I will give it a shot!

Anyway, looking forward to peoples' entries!

Also, not sure if this is intended but the shop values may need updating!
They seem to have the values of years passed?


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2019)

oh my god thank you jeremy your timing there was perfect


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

seliph said:


> all of us when the first event is a clown fight



Omg it’s me!!

It’s me
I’m clown


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Omg it’s me!!
> 
> It’s me
> I’m clown



Your hair & makeup are much cooler.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 19, 2019)

I voted for Haunted Home Designer because I can't write for the life of me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 19, 2019)

Just like I do with the rest of the Halloween events here, I usually skip out on them. (Because they're hard goshdarnit!)

Maybe i'll do the Haunted Home Designer, but how many Fear Essence do I need?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

seliph said:


> all of us when the first event is a clown fight



That's just wrong.
I haven't even had my coffee and already I'm huddled in a corner, praying not to be eaten.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 19, 2019)

This seems like such a unique event! I love how the story combines so many past Halloween events. Super excited. And hoping I can manage to get one or two Tad Pierrot candies...


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

It's quite creepy.
There's actually fog outside my house.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 19, 2019)

Also, through participation alone, how many Spirit Tokens will you be able to earn through the entire event?


----------



## Amilee (Oct 19, 2019)

omg this is such a good idea!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

Looove this idea! Looking forward to all the fun everyone's going to be having xD​


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just like I do with the rest of the Halloween events here, I usually skip out on them. (Because they're hard goshdarnit!)
> 
> Maybe i'll do the Haunted Home Designer, but how many Fear Essence do I need?



I only had 50 Fear Essence when I voted so I only sent 5 Fear Essence. You can send as much or as little as you'd like, I think.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

I've spent 80 fear so far.


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 19, 2019)

I’ll be honest. If story activity wins, I won’t bother.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 19, 2019)

Strange doll and wix candy look dope.


----------



## Chocolaccino (Oct 19, 2019)

This is really exciting!! I never do anything for Halloween so this should be fun.


----------



## Moonfish (Oct 19, 2019)

You got mail! said:


> I’ll be honest. If story activity wins, I won’t bother.



I quite like writing. It’s the thought of other people reading and judging my writing that makes me anxious.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

So is it correct that Fear Essence is only used to vote? Or will it have another use? Because I don't want to spend it that fast...


----------



## Moonfish (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> So is it correct that Fear Essence is only used to vote? Or will it have another use? Because I don't want to spend it that fast...



I don’t have very much fear essence, so I plan on saving it to vote for something I feel very strongly about. The first 2 options both seem fun to me so I won’t vote this time.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> So is it correct that Fear Essence is only used to vote? Or will it have another use? Because I don't want to spend it that fast...



Fire Emblem will only be used for voting, yes!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Fire Emblem will only be used for voting, yes!



Okay great! Thanksss!


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

Moonfish said:


> I quite like writing. It’s the thought of other people reading and judging my writing that makes me anxious.



If story doesn't win, I can't enter.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2019)

Jason Voorhees said:


> If story doesn't win, I can't enter.



there will be more events along the way


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh, good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Fire Emblem will only be used for voting, yes!



I didn't know that Fire Emblem was a currency lol

Also STRANGE DOLL HYPE


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m scared I’ll have 0 spirit tokens (>_<) I want all the collectibles!


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

When does it start?
After the voting?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Velvet Hearts said:


> I?m scared I?ll have 0 spirit tokens (>_<) I want all the collectibles!



As long as you participate in events and put in effort, you?ll get Spirit Tokens.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 19, 2019)

Can we get uhhhh, a Dollhouse of Mirrors event??


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh it adds famous mushrooms back... Gosh dangit now I gotta get more of these amazing mushies

The Wix candy looks absolutely amazing... I need it in my life...


----------



## Corrie (Oct 19, 2019)

I knew there was gonna be a new doll collectible!


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm excited as heck about this event!  So many cool collectibles and fun to be experienced!  If anyone wants to do a perfect rainbow candy lineup, this year is the perfect time to do one.


----------



## tae (Oct 19, 2019)

i love that wix has 666 tbt how spooky


----------



## Cheery Delight (Oct 19, 2019)

I can see that a bunch of you have a ton of Fear Essence already, may I ask how in the world everyone is getting or finding it please, and thank you?


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 19, 2019)

Cheery Delight said:


> I can see that a bunch of you have a ton of Fear Essence already, may I ask how in the world everyone is getting or finding it please, and thank you?



It seems to be randomly distributed from viewing or posting in threads, but nobody has figured out a pattern to it exactly.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2019)

Yeah it seems to be distributed pretty random now O: Just got back on, so I'll test some things out :>


----------



## Laconic (Oct 20, 2019)

There's been a bunch of opportunities to get a lot for free as well.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2019)

Laconic said:


> There's been a bunch of opportunities to get a lot for free as well.



Yeah! That's great to hear! XD


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 20, 2019)

So only people with the games can go any further.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2019)

The voting for Day 1 has ended and you have chosen to unlock a new Animal Crossing event called *Haunted Home Designer*, which you can participate in here. Wix was given 1784 Fear Essence, while Pierrot was given 1162.

Check back tomorrow for a more organized layout to keep track of all of these votes in the first post.

The next day's options have been posted. Click here to visit the discussion thread for day 2's options in The Woods.

*Day 2

Voting starts: October 20, 2019 12:00 AM EDT
Voting end: October 20, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*




*
Remove the tree from the site's banner for one day.*

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.





*Turn the tree in the site's banner upside down for one day.*

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Fire Emblem will only be used for voting, yes!



Lmao yes fire emblem. i always think of that whenever people say FE now haha.

also hope i can do this later on, first designer is sadly out of my options now unless you would allow..special ways.


----------



## Nougat (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks like I came back on at the right time! Still a little confused about everything but count me in


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 20, 2019)

May I suggest, turn the tree into the Cedar tree from Winter instead?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 20, 2019)

Good morning fellow fer essence seekers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Fear


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 20, 2019)

idk about you, but I'm seeking fur essence


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 20, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> idk about you, but I'm seeking fur essence



That sounds like something I decidedly do not want


----------



## LilD (Oct 20, 2019)

How do I earn the essence of fear?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 20, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That sounds like something I decidedly do not want



florescence fur essence for they sents fir e-scents


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 20, 2019)

The voting for Day 2 has ended and you have chosen to flip the tree upside down for a day! There will be absolutely no deforestation this time around. Wix was given 288 Fear Essence, while Pierrot was given 898.

The next set of options have been posted. Click here to head over to The Woods and visit the discussion thread for Day 3.

*Day 3

Voting starts: October 20, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting end: October 21, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*





Unlock a mini event called *Phantasmal Forum Fashions* that awards 3 Spirit Tokens for participation. This event calls for a spooky forum aesthetic from all willing participants. Shed your skin and bedazzle yourself in the ghoulish garb of the Halloween season.




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






Unlock a mini event called *Counting Cavities* that awards anywhere from 1-4 Spirit Tokens for participation, and an additional 7 for the sole champion of this numerical neuralgia.




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 20, 2019)

I voted for Wix.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, the tree is upside down.

Nice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2019)

Because of yesterday’s option, I believe the site should be called The Forums Tree Bell.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 20, 2019)

the real thing to do would've been to flip the entire site upside down


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 20, 2019)

hec the tree upside down


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 21, 2019)

As promised, the  first post has been updated with an organized table describing each day!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't understand at all what the "Counting Cavities" would be about


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I don't understand at all what the "Counting Cavities" would be about



Just a thought, but maybe it's something like a "how many candy is in this bowl" thing? Like where you have 
to guess the right number and the one who is close enough wins?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 21, 2019)

I really hope we’re gonna be having a costume/cosplay contest!!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 21, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I really hope we’re gonna be having a costume/cosplay contest!!!!



That would be a cool idea! But I would be sad, because I don't have anyting at all that I could use as a costume
and I can't spend any money on something like that xD


----------



## Nougat (Oct 21, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> That would be a cool idea! But I would be sad, because I don't have anyting at all that I could use as a costume
> and I can't spend any money on something like that xD



I think/hope it'll be around our signatures, collectible lineup & avatar


----------



## Valzed (Oct 21, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I really hope we’re gonna be having a costume/cosplay contest!!!!



This is a cool idea but not everyone has costumes or costume supply materials on hand. If we could do a virtual type cosplay where maybe we could photoshop costumes onto pics of ourselves that might be easier for people to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nougat said:


> I think/hope it'll be around our signatures, collectible lineup & avatar



This is what I'm hoping for as I don't have any costumes or supplies on hand.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 21, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I think/hope it'll be around our signatures, collectible lineup & avatar



That's what I'm hoping for too.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 21, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I think/hope it'll be around our signatures, collectible lineup & avatar



Oh for sure! But I wasn't talking about that!
I just wish we'll have on in the near future!


----------



## seliph (Oct 21, 2019)

Valzed said:


> This is a cool idea but not everyone has costumes or costume supply materials on hand. If we could do a virtual type cosplay where maybe we could photoshop costumes onto pics of ourselves that might be easier for people to do.



tbh i was wondering if it were to be a costume contest if we could just paint our face in some way and have it count. that's relatively cheap and much easier to do than an entire costume

plus nearly everyone has a relative with eyeliner or lipstick, just draw some cat whiskers on and a nose and you're good d:


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 21, 2019)

Don't worry, guys!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 21, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Don't worry, guys!



How not to? The tree is upside down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



seliph said:


> tbh i was wondering if it were to be a costume contest if we could just paint our face in some way and have it count. that's relatively cheap and much easier to do than an entire costume
> 
> plus nearly everyone has a relative with eyeliner or lipstick, just draw some cat whiskers on and a nose and you're good d:



I mean, I think everyone can make their very own costume if they want to, and even if it's not looking perfect I don't think the staff would be too harsh about it.
But we don't even know if a costume contest will happen!!


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 21, 2019)

Hat' said:


> How not to? The tree is upside down.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I literally have nothing to make a costume out of.

I'm too old for that. LOL


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 21, 2019)

I would love a costume contest...except that I don't like to post my picture online. But I'd consider it and still enjoy seeing everyone else dressed up anyway. I'm old and I love costumes!


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 21, 2019)

The voting for Day 3 has ended and you have chosen to unlock a mini event called *Phantasmal Forum Fashions*, which you can participate in right over here. Wix was given 1639 Fear Essence, while Pierrot was given 1574. Guess you all are fastidious with your oral hygiene!

The options for tomorrow are also up. Head over to The Woods to discuss the exciting choices for Day 4!

*Day 4

Voting starts: October 21, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting end: October 22, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*




*
Ban Justin for an entire day. Never thought "Select Ban Justin" would be an actual thing, did you?*

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






*Turn off the forum for two hours during the busiest part of the day. Noforums4u.*

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 21, 2019)

vBulletin Message

LambdaDelta, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

    Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
    If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Log Out Home


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 21, 2019)

Yeah, had lag and a double post. First post linked to the wrong thing but should be all set now!


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 21, 2019)

Excellent.

Donating to Wix.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 22, 2019)

Wondering if there will be a pumpkin event again. My local supermarket just got some beautiful looking 
pumpkins and I also have a cool idea for a design


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 22, 2019)

I've changed my mind. I don't want to ban Justin.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 22, 2019)

Uh oh.

Justin was banned.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 22, 2019)

In a landslide vote, the community has decided to ban Justin for a day! The vote totals were: 2275 Fear Essence to ban Justin vs. 331 Fear Essence to shut off the forum for two hours.

The next set of options have been posted. Click here to head over to The Woods and visit the discussion thread for Day 5.

*Day 5

Voting starts: October 22, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting end: October 23, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*





Unlock a creative event called *Monster Mash-up* that awards 7 Spirit Tokens for participation and 4 Spirit Tokens for selected staff favorites. This is a creative event that's accessible to all by being orientated around both digital and traditional drawing and crafts.




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






Unlock a cooking/baking event called *Hell's Kitchen* that awards 7 Spirit Tokens for participation and 4 Spirit Tokens for selected staff favorites. 




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2019)

I thought the voting part was the best part of the event. I would like more events with voting on an activity or prank.

I’m also getting screenshots of the pranks (like when the tree was turned upside down).


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 23, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I thought the voting part was the best part of the event. I would like more events with voting on an activity or prank.
> 
> I’m also getting screenshots of the pranks (like when the tree was turned upside down).



I can safely say there will be lots of mayhem coming later that will definitely be screenshot-worthy!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> I can safely say there will be lots of mayhem coming later that will definitely be *screenshot-worthy!*



you summoned me


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 23, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> I can safely say there will be lots of mayhem coming later that will definitely be screenshot-worthy!



I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 23, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> you summoned me








I guess so.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

Boo homie! I'm here for your spirit.... tokens


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> I guess so.



also way to blow up my spot about being invisible


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> Boo homie! I'm here for your spirit.... tokens



Here comes honey boo boo? lol.

also hope justin is having fun


----------



## Bcat (Oct 23, 2019)

Quick, while Justin is gone let's storm the Admins' headquarters and take control. They can't stop us all.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2019)

Justin is now back after the tyrannical community decided to ban him for an entire day! As for the current vote, The Monster Mash Up Event has beat the Hell's Kitchen event, 2123 to 1293! You can find the new event thread for it here.

Day 6 has also started with brand new options. The discussion thread for this day's voting can be found here.

*Day 6

Voting starts: October 23, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting ends: October 24, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*




*
Anarchy mode: members are staff, staff are members.*

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






*Word replacement: replace every instance of a word on the forum with another.* The community can also choose the word switch combination that will be used in this thread (click).

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 23, 2019)

Anarchy!!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2019)

Anarchy mode has been activated!





It won the vote with 2117 Fear Essence against word replacement's 263.

Day seven voting has started, which you can discuss in its Woods discussion thread here.

*Day 7

Voting starts: October 24, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting end: October 25, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*





Unlock a creative cut and paste / photoshop event called *Dollywood* that awards 7 Spirit Tokens for participation and 4 Spirit Tokens for selected staff favorites. 




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






Unlock an Animal Crossing character creation event called *New Horrorizons* that awards 7 Spirit Tokens for participation and 4 Spirit Tokens for selected staff favorites.




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## Seroja (Oct 24, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> also way to blow up my spot about being invisible



oh dang so that's the meaning of the colour owo

edit: oops I understood wrongly


----------



## Chicha (Oct 25, 2019)

This event looks super spooky! I won't be participating due to my schedule, but hope everyone has a good time! Happy Halloween ❤


----------



## Azrael (Oct 25, 2019)

This event has been so fun! I am loving it! Great job staff! Thank you for all the fun!


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 25, 2019)

The voting for Day 7 has ended and you have chosen the New Horrorizons event, which you can check out here. I'm personally hoping to see bats aplenty in this one! Wix was given 1734 Fear Essence, while Pierrot was given an even 2000.

The option for Day 8 are now open, so head over to the discussion thread to learn more about the next set of spooky shenanigans.


*Day 8

Voting starts: October 25, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting ends: October 26, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*




*
Add a special* Cursed Username *item to the shop, purchasable with TBT bells.* This item is *temporary* and will disappear at 12 AM EDT on November 1st.

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






*Activate a revolving door of banners, bringing back each and every image from past TBT events in a totally random sequence that changes every time you load or refresh a page.* Do you all miss demon Zipper as much as we do? This will last for one day.

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 25, 2019)

i got chuu pierrot *^*


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Can someone explain the 800 tbt prize thingy?


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow the bell boom week came back


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 26, 2019)

Everyone sent 881 Fear Essence to add the cursed username item to the shop, which means the rotating TBT banner wins with its 1658 Fear Essence! The banner will now rotate many different scenes from the last 6 years.

Day 9 voting has started with two more mini events to choose from. You'll find its discussion thread in The Woods here.

*Day 9

Voting starts: October 26, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting end: October 27, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*





Unlock a mini event called *Candy Factory* that awards 3 Spirit Tokens for participation. In this event, the objective is to create your own candy!




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






Unlock the mini event *Counting Cavities - Round 2* that awards anywhere from 1-4 Spirit Tokens for participation, and an additional 7 for the number one best counter.




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm so excited to find out what the candy creation event is!!! I hope we get the artwork for the standard candy collectible and get to design our own one, and the winning one gets added to the shop


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 27, 2019)

I love the banner rotation, I find myself just refreshing to see what I get


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 27, 2019)

you know what I'd love, bringing back the scavenger hunt events where we'd go out irl and snap photos of things we're supposed to find


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 27, 2019)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bSqAsVmy8yc3soyjokYmxsi3ZHXn4RvQ

may or may not contain everything, but 30 minutes of refreshing with nothing new says "may"


----------



## Sakura625 (Oct 27, 2019)

Question, is the deadline for the haunted home designer on Oct 28 2:59 a.m. EDT (what it says on this thread) or on Oct 27th at 8:59 p.m. EDT? (what it says on the haunted home designer thread)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2019)

Adding all the former banners isn’t the best prank I’ve seen. I think flipping the tree upside down was better.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2019)

In a surprise last minute finish, Counting Cavities - Round 2 ended the day with a whopping 2906 Fear Essence. Compared to Candy Factory's 1909, it has won the vote and has been added to the list of events. You can find the event here.

Day 10 has now started with two more mini events to choose from. You can find its discussion thread in The Woods here.

*Day 10

Voting starts: October 27, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting end: October 28, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*





Unlock a mini event called *Caption Crypt* that awards 3 Spirit Tokens for participation. In this event, the objective is to create a caption for a spooky photo.




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






Unlock the mini event *Counting Cavities - Round 3* that awards anywhere from 1-4 Spirit Tokens for participation, and an additional 7 for the number one best counter.




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 28, 2019)

Can we take a moment to appreciate how the mods had to prepare double the amount events and how this Halloween event is essentially a fair lol


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 28, 2019)

I think that every time I enter the woods 0.0


----------



## Dacroze (Oct 28, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bSqAsVmy8yc3soyjokYmxsi3ZHXn4RvQ
> 
> may or may not contain everything, but 30 minutes of refreshing with nothing new says "may"



Thanks so much for posting this! I wasn't able to really get online yesterday and it is nice to see all the banners there were over the years before I joined.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 28, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate how the mods had to prepare double the amount events and how this Halloween event is essentially a fair lol



we just need a house of mirrors event now

would say a coloring corner one too, but given how laudine seems to be out currently...


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 28, 2019)

The voting for Day 10 has ended and you have chosen the *Caption Crypt* event, which you can participate in here. Spooky picture is spooky, amirite?! Wix was given 2,575 Fear Essence, while Pierrot was given 2,457.

The voting for Day 11 is now open, and let me tell you, it's a strange, dingy day here on TBT! You won't want to miss this one, so head over to the voting thread and spend your Fear Essence wisely!


*Day 11

Voting starts: October 28, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting ends: October 29, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*






Add a *doll bundle raffle ticket* to the shop, purchasable with *1 Spirit Token*. Pretty _bizarre_ that we'd choose to do something like this, isn't it? This item will remain in the shop throughout the duration of the event. There will be *five winners *in total and they will be announced after all the festivities conclude.

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






Add a *candy bundle raffle ticket* to the shop, purchasable with *1 Spirit Token*. The _lack of light_ is really unsettling... As with the other option, this item will remain in the shop throughout the duration of the event. There will be *five winners *in total and they will be announced after all the festivities conclude.

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2019)

Ok which one of you sent Wix like 400 Fear Essence at the very last second because I love you.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 28, 2019)

I know you didn't just hint to a bizarre doll

(jk i know it means strange doll)
(actually no i really have no idea what you're referring to with Bizarre)

Also I'm assuming that means dark candy =[ I can't decide


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 28, 2019)

Same! dark candy is so cool!!! weird doll is more iconic, but dark candies have never been tradable and were harder to obtain.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 29, 2019)

what if they made the weird doll untradeable after this though?

like it already basically never moves anymore anyways, so


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 29, 2019)

The doll bundle raffle won over the candy bundle raffle, 2163 to 841! Raffle tickets are now for sale in the shop for 1 Spirit Token each. Five winners will win our collection of doll items: Kapp'n Christmas Doll, Timmy Christmas Doll, Jingle Christmas Doll, Voodoo Doll, and Weird Doll. There's is no limit to the amount of raffle tickets each user can purchase.

Day 12 voting has started with our final selection of events where two previously losing ones will get a second chance! There are only two more votes after this one. To visit Day 12's discussion thread in The Woods, click here.

*Day 12

Voting starts: October 29, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting end: October 30, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*​
Today's vote is the last one between two events, which means that it will be the last chance to earn Spirit Tokens from them! This one is also special because we're bringing back two events that previously lost. Despite previously losing, there are the two events that earned the most Fear Essence.




Unlock a mini event called *Candy Factory* that awards 3 Spirit Tokens for participation. In this event, the objective is to create your own candy!




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






Unlock the mini event *Counting Cavities - Round 3* that awards anywhere from 1-4 Spirit Tokens for participation, and an additional 7 for the number one best counter.




To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

I wonder how the spirit token handouts will be timed. if not right at when each contest ends (really, it's the ones with staff favourites that are up in the air) then it'll be a mad f5 spam from contest closing to token awarding and the ensuing doll buying


----------



## seliph (Oct 30, 2019)

is there a time limit for purchasing the raffle ticket? i want one but i also wanna save my tokens


----------



## Nougat (Oct 30, 2019)

seliph said:


> is there a time limit for purchasing the raffle ticket? i want one but i also wanna save my tokens



Came here to ask the same thing! I'd like to wait until I know how many tokens I have, so I know what I can and can't buy and use the rest to purchase raffle tickets..


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I wonder how the spirit token handouts will be timed. if not right at when each contest ends (really, it's the ones with staff favourites that are up in the air) then it'll be a mad f5 spam from contest closing to token awarding and the ensuing doll buying



Some of the earlier events will have their tokens sent today if they haven't been already. What's left, especially from events that end tomorrow / Friday will likely have most of their tokens distributed all at once, but we'll announce closer to when that happens.



seliph said:


> is there a time limit for purchasing the raffle ticket? i want one but i also wanna save my tokens



It will be in the shop as long as the other items are and we won't pick winners until after the shop is closed. In other words, people can feel free to spend only their leftover tokens on it if they'd like.


----------



## Lancelot (Oct 30, 2019)

Weird doll raffle erm


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy Halloween everyone!

Candy Factory has won against Counting Cavities - Round 3 in our second chance vote, 4543 to 1489. It will be our final event, so you won't want to miss it here. Please note that the submission due date is an hour or so earlier than the other 3-day events.

There's two votes left, starting with Day 13. You can find its discussion thread in The Woods here.

*Day 13

Voting starts: October 30, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting ends: October 31, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*​
Happy Halloween! Today is the second to last vote of the event.




*Turn on stealing for Fear Essence during the final day of voting, tomorrow.*

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






*Something will rain from the sky on TBT for a day!* You get to decide what it will be by voting in this poll (click)!

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 30, 2019)

Glad to see that the amount of Strange Dolls got bumped to 25, thank you staff!


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 31, 2019)

I hope I'm available around the time they distribute tokens 0.o


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2019)

Stuff raining from the sky has beat turning on Fear Essence stealing, 1615 to 276! And you all decided what it is that will rain from the sky. It will be... pieces of poop! We even have three different types of poop rain that will rotate throughout the day.

In other news, Spirit Tokens from Happy Home Designer, Happy Home Designer Staff Favorites, and Monster Mash Up have been distributed tonight. Submissions for many of the events are now closed. However, New Horrorizons and Candy Factory still have a little bit more time left.

The final day, day 14 has started! It's another round of second chances and this time we have four different options to choose from! You can find its discussion thread in The Woods here.

*Day 14

Voting starts: October 31, 2019 10:00 PM EDT
Voting ends: November 1, 2019 10:00 PM EDT*​
It's our final voting day! This time we have have *FOUR* options that lost and are back for a second chance. In addition to sending your Fear Essence to Wix and Pierrot, you can now also send it to Jack and The Last Tree Ghost. Let's take a look at the four choices.



*
Remove the tree from TBT's banner.*

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Wix.






*Word replacement: replace every instance of a word on the forum with another.* The community can also choose the word switch combination that will be used in this thread (click).

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Pierrot.






*Turn stealing on for the remaining Fear Essence after voting ends.*

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to Jack.






*Turn the forum off for two four hours, but this time you can still access a Counting Cavities event and nothing else (no Spirit Tokens rewarded).*

To vote for this option, send your Fear Essence currency to The Last Tree Ghost.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 1, 2019)

One question: Are the new collectibles (the Strange Doll, Wix/Pierrot Candy) giftable?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 1, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> One question: Are the new collectibles (the Strange Doll, Wix/Pierrot Candy) giftable?



Yep! If you hover over them in the shop, it'll tell you.


----------



## Hat' (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm not quite sure I get why some people have 17 tokens but I still have 10... I lade sure to participate in every event (except the candy factory for now)... maybe it's been explained somewhere but I can't understand why..


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 1, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I'm not quite sure I get why some people have 17 tokens but I still have 10... I lade sure to participate in every event (except the candy factory for now)... maybe it's been explained somewhere but I can't understand why..



Hi Hat’! There seems to be an error when we distributed the tokens. You’ll get your 7 for “Monster Mash Up” shortly! Sorry about that!


----------



## Hat' (Nov 1, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> Hi Hat’! There seems to be an error when we distributed the tokens. You’ll get your 7 for “Monster Mash Up” shortly! Sorry about that!



Oh sweet! Thanks a lot! And no problem, just wanted to make sure I didn't do anything foolish.


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2019)

Any idea approximately when the closing ceremony will be? I’m in no rush at all but I’m just curious.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 1, 2019)

I want to know which doll is Katies.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2019)

The final and very special 4-way voting day is over! Let's take a look at the Fear Essence total

Wix: tree removal: 5208 
Pierrot: word replacement: 5788 
Jack: Fear Essence theft: 237 
The Last Tree Ghost: turn off forum for 4 hours: 1572

That means the winner is word replacement with 5788 Fear Essence! Geoni's nomination to replace the word York with York has won! Let's go to the city! While Halloween is over and the event is coming to a close soon, there are still a few things to wrap up. Here's what will be happening in the upcoming days:
*
Event Closing Schedule​*
*Nov 2nd 10:00 PM EDT*
Spirit Tokens distributed for Counting Cavities and Caption Crypt

*Nov 3rd 7:00 PM EST*
Closing thread in The Bulletin Board
Remaining staff favorites announced
Spirit Tokens distributed for New Horrorizons, Candy Factory, and remaining staff favorites

*Nov 6th 10:00 PM EST*
Shop closed and raffle winners picked

Also, please note the change from EDT to EST due to daylight savings time ending in America this weekend. So if you're in a country that already had their DST end, there will be a one hour time difference between these two days.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you for providing the time of when the rest of the Spirit Tokens will be distributed so people can plan ahead!


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> to replace the word York with York has won!



i don think thats right luv


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 1, 2019)

At least we can still say horrorizons


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 1, 2019)

no, let's do that instead

the final ultimate prank is there is no prank


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 1, 2019)

Oh goodie a schedule, so later Sunday night I need to stalk the shop, esp since I will be working the next days. Once I get my tokens for Counting Cavities I can then decide if I have enough for a doll


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 1, 2019)

1: No wonder Jack and The Last Tree Ghost lost as the Fear Essence sell your soul type of thingys, their choices are terrible.

2: We need to get the word "York" to be replaced with "Hor?zons".


----------



## Moonfish (Nov 2, 2019)

The word replacement is kinda funny when looking in the new games forum.

Thanks for the great event! I hope Wix ends up being Katie’s doll.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 2, 2019)

Ugh, that's all nighttime for me when these things happen, means I have to wait till the next day. Oh 
well, hope there will be enough left in the shop then.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2019)

Welp better stay up for all the token then if I should have a chance :] Ah well thanks for times now gotta figure them out in my timezones..

nvm rip my dreams of getting a strange doll do you really want us europe/middle east/closer asia to stay up dumb times


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 2, 2019)

Will there be any restocks for any of them since the purple bat potions are selling quickly.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you for the schedule! I just need 1 more Spirit Token to get the WIx Candy I've been wanting & now I know when I'll receive it.. Yay!!


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> nvm rip my dreams of getting a strange doll do you really want us europe/middle east/closer asia to stay up dumb times



Ikr, like the one on Nov 2nd would be 3 AM for me, the next one 12 AM. It's like if you live in Europe, you 
always have a disadvantage when it comes to these events... :/


----------



## Nougat (Nov 2, 2019)

Risking to sound like I'm complaining here, but it's just a question.. Will there be a restock for Strange Dolls suitable for those in European time zones? Unfortunately the last tokens will be distributed in the middle of the night for me.. I'd stay up on a Saturday night for this, but I can't on a Sunday night.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Ikr, like the one on Nov 2nd would be 3 AM for me, the next one 12 AM. It's like if you live in Europe, you
> always have a disadvantage when it comes to these events... :/



yeah, i mean there might be a lot of NA users but why cater to them all the time :/ there are a minority for a reason and we should have a chance too. and yeah i cant really stay up to midnight tomorrow since i work on monday and im starting early due to this breakfast meeting thing 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nougat said:


> Risking to sound like I'm complaining here, but it's just a question.. Will there be a restock for Strange Dolls suitable for those in European time zones? Unfortunately the last tokens will be distributed in the middle of the night for me.. I'd stay up on a Saturday night for this, but I can't on a Sunday night.



yeah same here... sigh. im gonna complain tho im proud d:


----------



## Nougat (Nov 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah same here... sigh. im gonna complain tho im proud d:



I believe previous events had restocks suited to European time zones, so I thought to just ask first. I'm certainly crossing my fingers


----------



## Dacroze (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm from Europe, but luckily I don't have to get up early to do something important on Monday, so I can stay up until 1 AM. Are the restock times always exactly the mentioned time or around that time? So could the distribution be an hour after Nov 3rd, 7 PM EST? So far I didn't participate this heavily in any event where it was important, because I never had enough tokens to get the crazy rare stuff anyway.

Edit: But I have to agree a time better suited for European timezones would be nice


----------



## John Wick (Nov 2, 2019)

It's november 3rd here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did the token thing happen yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I believe previous events had restocks suited to European time zones, so I thought to just ask first. I'm certainly crossing my fingers



i remember one restock eons ago was like noon/1 pm for europe ppl but mostly is just good us time "cause majority is us" .. well if there are majority there are minority so yeah 1-2 hours earlier just that could have been cool with me... 

and yeah that or they can save one doll for me lollll


----------



## cornimer (Nov 2, 2019)

John Wick said:


> It's november 3rd here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Did the token thing happen yet?



The counting candy/caption crypt tokens are coming out in about 40 minutes, and then another 21 hours until the final ones. It's still November 2 in eastern time.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 2, 2019)

I know that now. ^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 2, 2019)

FYI: The tokens might be about 10 minutes late tonight.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 2, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> FYI: The tokens might be about 10 minutes late tonight.



Alright! Thank you for telling us.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> FYI: The tokens might be about 10 minutes late tonight.



smh, busted schedules


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 2, 2019)

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 2, 2019)

(Or longer)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2019)

they're just counting up the pumpkin candy corn


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 2, 2019)

Tokens cancelled you all suck at guessing sorry


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> they're just counting up the pumpkin candy corn



I love the thought of them not expecting Counting Cavities to win so they just slapped the pumpkins in a jar without knowing the exact number.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 2, 2019)

Lolol


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 2, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Tokens cancelled you all suck at guessing sorry



I wasn't expecting much anyway. ;-;


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

ooooooooo I actually can't wait to see the candy counting results


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> they're just counting up the pumpkin candy corn



I don't know why I laughed at that


----------



## John Wick (Nov 2, 2019)

I just know I'll be short to buy bat potion.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 2, 2019)

Oof, the suspense. Also, only 3 bat potions left. :0


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

part of me is like: just buy 3 bat potions and a wix candy


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 2, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Oof, the suspense. Also, only 3 bat potions left. :0



It's gonna be sold out after the next batch of spirit tokens are out


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh, got some tokens now.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

candy counting tokens are out!
edit: the whole 10pm batch actually


----------



## John Wick (Nov 2, 2019)

I knew it. 3 tokens short until tomorrow.

They'll be gone then, and I waited all day.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 2, 2019)

I got four from the candy count. Honestly surprised how close I was. I'm now scared if I should waste it all on the raffle tickets or something like the lucky collectible.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 2, 2019)

The Spirit Tokens for Caption Crypt and Counting Cavities have been distributed! 

LaBelleFleur's pumpkin candy jar contained...

*250 pumpkin candies exactly!*

Congrats to *chocopug* for guessing the _exact_ amount!

Everyone else was rewarded an 1 - 4 Spirit Tokens based on how far they were from the 250.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 2, 2019)

250??? How???


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

250 :OOOOOOOO
I thought 175 was high


----------



## cornimer (Nov 2, 2019)

So glad I stuck with my gut and put over 200 even though I was doubting myself :')


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

video! video! video! like the gummy worms!!! or just re link the gummy worm video


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> 250??? How???



Must have been a very deep jar!  I'm not sure either based on the method I chose.

*Method context:* I counted 75 on the picture given and thought it was around double that (w/ deviation) based on the width of the jar in the picture.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 2, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Must have been a very deep jar!  I'm not sure either based on the method I chose.



Not surprised it was that. I counted at least 70 in the front so I divided it by three and got 210. That was my guess.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2019)

I should have went with my first guess but doubted it and thought it was too much LOL First guess was a little over 220 and ended up putting 189 XD At least I know how to calculate it for next time ahahaha that was stressful but fun!


----------



## Valzed (Nov 2, 2019)

As I expected I earned 1 Spirit Token for the counting event. Thankfully the caption contest was a _guaranteed_ 3 Spirit Tokens. I really do like guaranteed participation rewards so much more than mythical "possible" participation rewards.


----------



## Verecund (Nov 2, 2019)

Dang, I tried calculating it 4 times and got numbers ranging from 142 to 159. Ended up going with 157 and thought that was on the high end.

I just went back to the jar and tried doing another calculation and somehow got 203... I have no idea how I never got even close to that before.

I'm a math major, too. So disappointed in myself.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 2, 2019)

210 seemed like it was maybe too high a number for me so I actually guessed a bit less. Oof. Way off. 

Congrats to chocopug!


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 2, 2019)

Verecund said:


> Dang, I tried calculating it 4 times and got numbers ranging from 142 to 159. Ended up going with 157 and thought that was on the high end.
> 
> I just went back to the jar and tried doing another calculation and somehow got 203... I have no idea how I never got even close to that before.
> 
> I'm a math major, too. So disappointed in myself.



I guessed 157 as well, at least it will be harder to be suckered next time... lol


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

I've never over estimated these jars, I gotta start arbitrarily adding 20-50 to my guesses


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 2, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> video! video! video! like the gummy worms!!! or just re link the gummy worm video








As for the pumpkin candies, that's up to LaBelleFleur!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

I still can't believe you guys did that for us when we revolted (I think it was cuz there was like 100 more in there than anyone expected?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(When I ask for a new video I'm largely joking, I just appreciate the lengths you guys go for us on here and like paying homage to past nice things you've done )


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2019)

wow, 202 guess and I still got 4 tokens

I guess not many people guessed that high


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrats to chocopug!

I usually underestimate so this time I added to my total and ended up overestimating.  But it was still good enough for 3 tokens so I'm happy with that result.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 2, 2019)

woah i honestly didnt expect the number to be a pretty number (aka divisible by 5)
i'm glad i had an app on my laptop that did pixel measurements (i had it for research-related stuff) so i did a lil bit of volume ratio and ideally the jar could've held like 290 of the candies.

of course in the end i still had to guess how big the spaces between the candies were. i ended up with 281 as a guess, (i underestimated the spaces in between, lol) but i still got 4 tokens so that's cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also dang, I wish the remaining tokens werent distributed at the same time. im 2 tokens short of a strange doll and i want it now hfsdklf


----------



## LilD (Nov 3, 2019)

How do I see how many I earned?  I was pretty off.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

Purple bat potions are now sold out! hopefully there's a restock after tomorrow, I was hoping to get one


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

LilD said:


> How do I see how many I earned?  I was pretty off.



I click on the "spirit tokens" button under the currency tab
(you may want to click to the far right of the button, clicking on the "spirit tokens" text itself will just get you a pop-up on transferring currency)

- - - Post Merge - - -

alternatively, https://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 3, 2019)

Gotta wait until November 3rd for that dark candy... oof


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

as someone who lives like 12 hours away from america and doesn't understand daylight savings,
how do i make of the time info hhdsjkhfl do I also have to adjust an hour or something,,


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 3, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> as someone who lives like 12 hours away from america and doesn't understand daylight savings,
> how do i make of the time info hhdsjkhfl do I also have to adjust an hour or something,,



Well they put EDT then EST (eastern daylight time vs eastern savings time?), so just convert which ever one it is into your Timezone. I think the last 2 are EST so just convert that


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Well they put EDT then EST (eastern daylight time vs eastern savings time?), so just convert which ever one it is into your Timezone. I think the last 2 are EST so just convert that



when i searched both EDT and EST conversion to my time, sometimes it autocorrects EST to EDT because "[EST] is not currently active in most locations". I have no idea what that means but I guess it's safe to assume EST and EDT are the same? hhh


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 3, 2019)

Gee... Am I the only person who guessed way higher than the correct number? I guessed 321. I did do some kind of math... Not sure now what it was. ^o^;>


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 3, 2019)

kiwikenobi said:


> Gee... Am I the only person who guessed way higher than the correct number? I guessed 321. I did do some kind of math... Not sure now what it was. ^o^;>



Oh cool I guessed 123 so we’re opposites haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> when i searched both EDT and EST conversion to my time, sometimes it autocorrects EST to EDT because "[EST] is not currently active in most locations". I have no idea what that means but I guess it's safe to assume EST and EDT are the same? hhh



I think EST is EDT with an extra hour. Also EST should be going on the 3rd. So it wasn’t active when you searched but it will be for the future events. So just use EST and a different time converter if it’s being weird. Or tell me your Timezone and I can convert it if you want.

Edit: to clarify EDT and EST are different things, so if you use EDT you’re gonna be behind an hour.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

I can't wait for new horrorizons to reveal the staff favourites! I didn't get to go through them all but a decent number of them were really good!


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 3, 2019)

I said... 74
Oh no...
I dont know what math is


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Nov 3, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> video! video! video! like the gummy worms!!! or just re link the gummy worm video





Jeremy said:


> As for the pumpkin candies, that's up to LaBelleFleur!


I totally would, but they were really gross so I threw out the ones I put my hands all over counting and took the extras to a Halloween party last weekend to offload them as a tasty treat.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 3, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> when i searched both EDT and EST conversion to my time, sometimes it autocorrects EST to EDT because "[EST] is not currently active in most locations". I have no idea what that means but I guess it's safe to assume EST and EDT are the same? hhh



EDT is an hour ahead of EST so they are not the same. We are about to switch back to EST in literally a few minutes so your time zone converter should work then. Daylight savings time is a pain!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kiwikenobi said:


> Gee... Am I the only person who guessed way higher than the correct number? I guessed 321. I did do some kind of math... Not sure now what it was. ^o^;>



Nope, I went too high as well. I got 300 with my flawed math, then at the last second I added in 31 and guessed 331. Don't know why I did that. It just sounded like a nice number.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

80*2 +24
184

or

46 *2.5 + 24 *2
163

163 + 184 /2 

174 cuz i like it more

9 *14 + 9 * 6
126 + 54
180

don't ask me what they mean^


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

michealsmells said:


> I said... 74
> Oh no...
> I dont know what math is



I guessed 85!
I still can't fathom 250 in that jar.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 3, 2019)

pffft maths.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2019)

Well my guess was 69. I wasn't even close lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 3, 2019)

Well at least this is making me feel better about my guess of 123 lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Maaan I got 4, knew there were more than to the eyes.. guess i got back into old fairs mood


----------



## Dacroze (Nov 3, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Must have been a very deep jar!  I'm not sure either based on the method I chose.
> 
> *Method context:* I counted 75 on the picture given and thought it was around double that (w/ deviation) based on the width of the jar in the picture.



I did the same. Counted around 75 and roughly doubled that. At first, I thought the jar is a lot deeper, but the weird bottom threw me off, otherwise I would have guessed more.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Okay apparently token distro is 1 am for me since u guys switched over to normal time... rip nope raffle tix it is


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2019)

i put 149, oop lol


----------



## Hat' (Nov 3, 2019)

.... I was afraid of saying 90 because I thought it was too much... well.


----------



## Nougat (Nov 3, 2019)

OMG 250! I thought my guess was already quite high (I guessed 153) but now I know always to add a bunch more to my guesses 
Happy to still have received 3 tokens for that guess though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Okay apparently token distro is 1 am for me since u guys switched over to normal time... rip nope raffle tix it is



2AM for me..  

I did not see any staff response yet, but perhaps anyone knows already: will there be a restock later on? Or should I contemplate setting my alarm at 1.55AM? I put too much effort into participating to just sleep through the only stock of dolls


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2019)

i got 220 lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Nougat said:


> 2AM for me..
> 
> I did not see any staff response yet, but perhaps anyone knows already: will there be a restock later on? Or should I contemplate setting my alarm at 1.55AM? I put too much effort into participating to just sleep through the only stock of dolls



I really hope they do a restock, I don't think midnight times for the rest of the world is nice or even worse if they got school or work. They could very well cut it back a few hours or just do more restocks. I don't wanna sounds rude but these weird times are being a bit annoying :/

Hope we get a reply though.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 3, 2019)

I have a final at school tomorrow which ends at the exact hour tokens are distributed (11am AEST/7pm EST), so I hope there's a few dolls left 15 minutes or so after.

If not, I too am in favour of a timezone friendly restock :')


----------



## cosmylk (Nov 3, 2019)

I got close I guessed 257 = 3=


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 3, 2019)

i wanna cry. i was so damn off.


----------



## Hat' (Nov 3, 2019)

I think 7PM EST is about 1AM CET? I'm very bad with time zones but I hope it's 1AM, that way I may be able to get my hands on a doll.


----------



## Dacroze (Nov 3, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I think 7PM EST is about 1AM CET? I'm very bad with time zones but I hope it's 1AM, that way I may be able to get my hands on a doll.



Yes this is also what I calculated


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I think 7PM EST is about 1AM CET? I'm very bad with time zones but I hope it's 1AM, that way I may be able to get my hands on a doll.



yes it is, we're in the same one i think and yeah nope i cant :^^^) ty times.


----------



## Nougat (Nov 3, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I think 7PM EST is about 1AM CET? I'm very bad with time zones but I hope it's 1AM, that way I may be able to get my hands on a doll.





Dacroze said:


> Yes this is also what I calculated





Sheila said:


> yes it is, we're in the same one i think and yeah nope i cant :^^^) ty times.



OMG yes, I was still calculating to CEST but we are in CET now since last week. So now the question becomes.. staying up until 1AM or putting the alarm at 1AM for a quick shop. I have to get up early for work tomorrow so it'll hurt either way


----------



## LilD (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello closing ceremony day!  Looking forward to the crazy that happens later today,  good luck everyone!


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 3, 2019)

I just hope there will be one Wix Candy left to pick up tomorrow, living in Europe and have to deal with 
dumb time zone differences sucks so much... ;-;


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 3, 2019)

PPFFFTTTT. I guessed 123 or something. LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> I just hope there will be one Wix Candy left to pick up tomorrow, living in Europe and have to deal with
> dumb time zone differences sucks so much... ;-;



yeah im just praying for another restock right now.. like even if i stayed up i wouldn't be able to get one doll due to craze lol

**** europe lol


----------



## Nougat (Nov 3, 2019)

I tried searching in the previous Halloween thread whether there was a restock, but it's not clear so I'm not sure.. I think there were restocks for the Easter event, but not sure whether that's how it usually goes since I've only been a member here for a small year. So as I'm off to bed soon and need to make a decision on what to do: are there usually restocks for these events, or is it pretty certain that the 25 in stock now will be the only ones available?


----------



## cornimer (Nov 3, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I tried searching in the previous Halloween thread whether there was a restock, but it's not clear so I'm not sure.. I think there were restocks for the Easter event, but not sure whether that's how it usually goes since I've only been a member here for a small year. So as I'm off to bed soon and need to make a decision on what to do: are there usually restocks for these events, or is it pretty certain that the 25 in stock now will be the only ones available?



Honestly I can't think of an event where there were 0 restocks. At the TBT fair (which is similar in structure to this event) there is usually at least one small restock. However if there is a restock, it isn't necessarily guaranteed to be European friendly. I really hope something works out for all you Europe folks


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Honestly I can't think of an event where there were 0 restocks. At the TBT fair (which is similar in structure to this event) there is usually at least one small restock. However if there is a restock, it isn't necessarily guaranteed to be European friendly. I really hope something works out for all you Europe folks



thanks vanessa, same here. I can easily sneak off at work or just pop on whenever not in class but yesh 1 am nope, this week been hell writing my paper and weekend been meh so gotta sleep


----------



## Nougat (Nov 3, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Honestly I can't think of an event where there were 0 restocks. At the TBT fair (which is similar in structure to this event) there is usually at least one small restock. However if there is a restock, it isn't necessarily guaranteed to be European friendly. I really hope something works out for all you Europe folks



Thank you Vanessa for replying! I think I'll just stay in bed tonight then and check tomorrow morning if anything's left or wait for the restock


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Thank you Vanessa for replying! I think I'll just stay in bed tonight then and check tomorrow morning if anything's left or wait for the restock



yeah same, or if restock time is bad i'll just throw it into raffle tix or whatever left i can sell ig...


----------



## Nougat (Nov 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah same, or if restock time is bad i'll just throw it into raffle tix or whatever left i can sell ig...



There's still 5% of me contemplating putting an alarm at 1AM, but I've been feeling under the weather so it'd be a smarter move not to do so. If all else fails I'll also do raffle tickets and perhaps a candy to resell. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Nougat said:


> There's still 5% of me contemplating putting an alarm at 1AM, but I've been feeling under the weather so it'd be a smarter move not to do so. If all else fails I'll also do raffle tickets and perhaps a candy to resell. Decisions, decisions



yeah, i mean i could do that but my instinct is telling me no and i feel like i'd need the sleep better than a pixel doll lol. but ya just hoping for a restock or raffle tix rn


----------



## Nougat (Nov 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah, i mean i could do that but my instinct is telling me no and i feel like i'd need the sleep better than a pixel doll lol. but ya just hoping for a restock or raffle tix rn



Haha, when you put it that way..


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh wow 250 candies. I think my guess was 210 or somethin along the 200 lines. I counted 60 candies in the photo shown, the times that by 3, and adjusted to what I felt was appropriate. So glad I ended up getting 3 tokens for that phew.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Haha, when you put it that way..



haha yeah sadly i gotta do adult decisions nowadays  

pls think of me those of you who get dolls tho lol


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

Can a mod of admin tell us if there will be a restock?
I'm in Australia and staying up is taking a toll.

I only want to know so I'm not wasting time. 

Thank you. ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Can a mod of admin tell us if there will be a restock?
> I'm in Australia and staying up is taking a toll.
> 
> I only want to know so I'm not wasting time.
> ...



yeah i'd like to know too like obv cant stay up now but if i should wait for a restock or no later on


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 3, 2019)

I was very happy because I took the last or 2nd last purple bat potion. (I saw about an hour before the Purple Bat Potions sold out there were only 2 left.)


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

rip i thought token distribution was now but i also learned what daylight savings finally meant and that means this is happening next hour hdksjdks


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> rip i thought token distribution was now but i also learned what daylight savings finally meant and that means this is happening next hour hdksjdks



It's funny knowing the fact you could've already gotten a strange doll if you won counting cavities.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> It's funny knowing the fact you could've already gotten a strange doll if you won counting cavities.



yeah, but we cant have it all, can we 
also the number 250 was definitely off my radar, it was too good of a number for me lmao


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm honestly nervous. I doubt they will give us the tokens exactly at the time.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

Please restock the bat potion. :-(


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Please restock the bat potion. :-(



I actually hope they don't, sorry.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

Why not?
I've waited for days to get one, so that's not nice.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Why not?
> I've waited for days to get one, so that's not nice.


I just think it ruins the rarity, but hey they apparently always restock.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm happy if everyone gets something they want.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 3, 2019)

I've realized, the amount of members online and in the shops have increased. o_o


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Waiting for a mod to say something about tokens.


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 3, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I've realized, the amount of members online and in the shops have increased. o_o



How can you tell how many people are in the shops?

Though, that isn't too surprising.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 3, 2019)

Heh, call me a stalker.

I go to the amount of members to see how many there are, who is there and where are they. A bit stalk-ish.


----------



## LilD (Nov 3, 2019)

My internet no bueno


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 3, 2019)

Hahaha! Oh. I guess that's one way to do it.
All the refreshing going on right now too! haha. The browser is really telling of how much traffic there is going on there now.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

LilD said:


> My internet no bueno



I think it's the forum.
It goes black when I reload, and freezes.


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 3, 2019)

LilD said:


> My internet no bueno



I'm pretty sure that's just all the people online refreshing. TBT just got really slow at 7:00, but all the other tabs I have open are loading quickly.


----------



## Hat' (Nov 3, 2019)

doll pwease!!!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2019)

love the thrill of the wait


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2019)

thanks i love him <3


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Aye bois


----------



## Coach (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok, this is epic strange


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2019)

Everyone say hello to my pride and joy <3


----------



## kayleee (Nov 3, 2019)

my friend


----------



## Hat' (Nov 3, 2019)

... did I really stay awake until 1AM, only for the dolls to go in less than 2 minutes, and not being able to get one because my cart took forever to update, did that really happen or did I fall asleep on my keyboard and am actually dreaming?


----------



## seliph (Nov 3, 2019)

son boy acquired


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 3, 2019)

Yay, spirit tokens are here.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

OMG I DID IT, EVERYONE MEET HENRY THE DOLL


----------



## Dacroze (Nov 3, 2019)

It worked!


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 3, 2019)

Heck yeah, got a Strange Doll!


----------



## Circus (Nov 3, 2019)

Wasn't going for doll, instead bought all the stuff I wanted then spent the rest on raffle tickets.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 3, 2019)

Um, did my other entries not count? I seem to not got all my tokens... Just curious if they didn't count....


----------



## Heyden (Nov 3, 2019)

It's a party


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

I got 4 more tokens than I thought.
And I can't spend them.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 3, 2019)

omg they're friends


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

In the 12 minutes i was refreshing, yall really had to send tokens jist when I was in the bathroom, huh

...well i got a doll anyway so im not mad


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for participating in the event! Let's head on over to the closing thread to continue the discussion.


----------

